# I can't log in to the uber driver app



## qster

I can't log in. I keep getting a network error message.


----------



## wavecrazed

Me too 7 am trying to upload insurance


----------



## CityGirl

I can get online to drive and did receive pings normally, but can't get trip data or waybill.
Cannot get online on the laptop. System must be having issues.


----------



## centrivical

The uber website isnt working either, and i dropped off a rider last night and it gave me an error message


----------



## John Kenny

Nothing is working. I had similar issues yesterday morning, but nothing like today. I get trip requests, accept them, and then get a network error, so it must be affecting our riders as well. I've emailed but no reply. 
None of my trips are showing up in the app. I cannot even login on the partners login page. After my third trip, I started keeping a manual log of all my trips, but frankly I'm so frustrated at this morning that I'm calling it quits for the day.


----------



## Uber Driver Life

I'm having same issues. Can't log into Andriod app or website. Haven't been able to since around 6:45AM ET.


----------



## Teksaz

I was able to log on here in Phx. I'm not driving any more so I didn't leave it on long enough to get a ping.

Checked the riders app as well. Same 10,000 drivers on the roads as usual.

The dashboard is down tho.


----------



## Yone

Same here nothing fixed yet


----------



## houseofshannon

I was really concerned. I might visit the partner office in Los Angeles today.


----------



## Motursa

My dashboard is working now, but not the freaking app. Anyone who had problem are able to log in now?


----------



## Uriah Jackson

same issues here in Charlotte, Ugh!


----------



## Yone

Yesterday I was listening on the radio something funny they say is going to be a problem with technology because something happen with the planet Mars


----------



## BKNY75

Same issues here in Raleigh. I've been getting lag and network errors in the partner app when beginning and ending trips for few days now. 

After driving last night, the dashboard only says I competed 3 rides when I know I drove way more than that. I also haven't received ratings for those three rides so I'm assuming the passengers are having issues as well. 

On weekends it's pretty common for ratings to be delayed since the drunks have a habit of rating drivers after they wake up the next day. During the week the feedback is usually instant from the sober folk. So this has me thinking it's an app issue, not a passenger issue.

In the partner app, I can go online, but when I go to check my trip history I just get s white screen with the message "There was a problem loading your trips." It's been this way since early this
Morning. Like 5 AM or so.


----------



## Uber_2014JeepGCO

Driving in Boston. Can't see trips after 10 PM EST 5/12/15. Haven't been able to get into iPhone Partner App all day today. Reads "Network Error"

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## Flip2939

Today is my first time to get online on my iPhone. Once I get online then confirm terms it just goes back to it then eventually network error. Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## centrivical

Has anyone tried uninstalling app then reinstalling?


----------



## Flip2939

centrivical said:


> Has anyone tried uninstalling app then reinstalling?


I've done that twice and reset my network settings. Same thing


----------



## ScottD1985

I also can't accept T&Cs for a new driver account, for over 5 hours now. A tweet to Uber support just says they are aware of the problem and working to fix it. No ETA.


----------



## BKNY75

I've been able to drive all night. I'm still missing the trips from last night but all of tonight's show up.


----------



## ARIV005

Uber is taking their money and running... At your earliest convenience, please take your vehicle to the closest Uber office and drive through it. Uber doesn't care about your problems.


----------



## BKNY75

As of this morning, all my missing rides are showing up in both my trip history in the partner app and the dashboard on the website.


----------



## SirDavidsr

Motursa said:


> My dashboard is working now, but not the freaking app. Anyone who had problem are able to log in now?


Yes, could log in today finally. Trips showing up after a ride logged, but not in order. There are some issues! Maybe Uber is being hack attacked.


----------



## Curt Ericson

My driver app is stuck on a random trip. I try to "complete trip" but it goes to the rating screen and then back to the "complete trip" page. Unable to get trips. Uber just keeps sending me the same canned response to try troubleshooting steps that don't work. I've told them that none of the steps worked and they responded by sending me the same darn steps to try. It's going on hour eight. NYC, here.



centrivical said:


> Has anyone tried uninstalling app then reinstalling?


Yes. Doesn't resolve the issue on iPhone. Tried all of their suggested troubleshooting. No luck.


----------



## Curt Ericson

Is Uber being hacked? Still not able to get resolution. Is our personal data and bank account information at risk? Uber won’t give a straight response. On Twitter, they just keep saying we’ll send you a DM. That was an hour ago.


----------



## Curt Ericson

Day four of not being able to use the driver app. I'm able to log on but it opens with a trip in progress. Some dude named Ryan. I try to complete and rate the trip but it just brings up the "complete trip" screen again. I have tried all troubleshooting but nothing works. Deleted and re-installed. Reset network settings. Hard boot of iPhone. I have the most recent IOS and Uber Driver App. Did Uber go **** up?



ARIV005 said:


> Uber is taking their money and running... At your earliest convenience, please take your vehicle to the closest Uber office and drive through it. Uber doesn't care about your problems.


They seemed to have gone **** up because I'm on day four of not being able to use the app. None of their troubleshooting works. I keep getting BS responses to send screen shots when I've done so multiple times.


----------



## Fabit

I had network errors on both Uber and Lyft apps last night here in Medford Oregon. It started about hour or so before the time change. It got so bad that I arrived to a Lyft ride and couldn't tap arrived. After about 5 minutes of siting there trying to get it to work I just asked them were they lived and drove them home. When I got to their destination it still wasn't working and I couldn't even cancel it on my end or theirs. They gave me cash and I called it a night.


----------



## Curt Ericson

John Kenny said:


> Nothing is working. I had similar issues yesterday morning, but nothing like today. I get trip requests, accept them, and then get a network error, so it must be affecting our riders as well. I've emailed but no reply.
> None of my trips are showing up in the app. I cannot even login on the partners login page. After my third trip, I started keeping a manual log of all my trips, but frankly I'm so frustrated at this morning that I'm calling it quits for the day.


I haven't been able to earn money with Uber since Thursday. The app briefly came on yesterday. I checked it this morning and it's stuck on Ryan's trip again. I only drive for Uber so no money since Thursday. They have been of ZERO help. Going to take it out on a well-paid Greenlight Hub personnel today.

I was finally able to sign on BUT Uber is practicing wage theft. On Thursday, when I was last able to work, I earned over $500 for the week which included 100% gas deductions. Today, it says $397 will be deposited. No trip data is available. No transaction data.


----------



## FrankLStanton

Curt Ericson said:


> Is Uber being hacked? Still not able to get resolution. Is our personal data and bank account information at risk? Uber won't give a straight response. On Twitter, they just keep saying we'll send you a DM. That was an hour ago.


They have had two hacks of personal information that I know of. Your personal information is not secure. Uber on!


----------



## Bs2024

Curt Ericson said:


> I haven't been able to earn money with Uber since Thursday. The app briefly came on yesterday. I checked it this morning and it's stuck on Ryan's trip again. I only drive for Uber so no money since Thursday. They have been of ZERO help. Going to take it out on a well-paid Greenlight Hub personnel today.
> 
> I was finally able to sign on BUT Uber is practicing wage theft. On Thursday, when I was last able to work, I earned over $500 for the week which included 100% gas deductions. Today, it says $397 will be deposited. No trip data is available. No transaction data.


I'm having the same issue not being able to go online. Was the greenlight Hub helpful?


----------

